# Hey from Denmark



## BadRu Cowgirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi guys 
I'm a 19 years old girl from Denmark.. (Denmark, as in the country, not the city in South Carolina :lol: ) Well, I found this site while I was searching for experiences with the Torsion treeless saddle, and thought I'd join to keep track on what's going on in the horsey world "out there" :wink: 
Sooo.. I've been riding since I was.. maybe 4, but with breaks, and have had my own horse - a Paint Horse/Fjord.. yeah I know, funny mix, but she was cool.. (and stubborn!)  I haven't owned a horse the last 4 years, but I'm looking for one again 

Please, bear with my spelling and grammar mistakes.

~ BadRu


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hi and Welcome to the Horse Forum

I hope you enjoy it 

Have any pics you can post of your Horses? We love Pictures 

.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! "Godmorgen"? in your time right now? (We had an exchange student from Greenland visit 6 yrs ago!)
I rode on a treeless saddle for the first time recently, and I want one of my own someday!!!


----------



## BadRu Cowgirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you guys 

Here is a picture of my former horses (I hope), a fjord, and the paint mix.

Haha, Northernstar, very good  Well, now it's evening, so "godaften" but anyway.. Yeah, I can imagine, I want one myself, they are very nice


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Thanks for the Pics, nice looking Horses


.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BadRu Cowgirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks 

Howdy gigem88.. I've been in Texas a couple of years ago, loved it


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcoming you to the forum from Colorado!


----------



## AlaskaCG (Sep 18, 2012)

*Welcome*

Hey! Don't worry about You'r grammar with me,my best friend is Danish from denmark so I get it a lot.I hope you enjoy this site,I just joined a few minutes ago so I know what's going on aswell since I stopped riding a few months ago. You'r Fjord mix was so cute[I saw the picture!]!!! I love Fjords and Paints,had a Paint of my own and dream of owning a Fjord.

You most likely don't want me to go into a 'life story'  So I'll shuddup.Send me a message if you want:] 

- AlaskaCG


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you Bad Ru


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there,

My dad was from Denmark. 
I got to visit there once. Loved it.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I have been to Denmark and have many Danish friends I also love fjords


----------



## BadRu Cowgirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you guys.

I thought Denmark was like.. unknown, or "maybe a city in Germany?", but seems like it's actually pretty famous.. lol


----------



## BadRu Cowgirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh, and Prairie Rose: Thats fun, so do you speak any danish? :b


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi BadRU. 

Sadly, I remember only a tiny bit of Danish.
I know 'hesten' . 
Bestemor, Bestefar, Mor, Far, of course.
Mange tuk! 

My bestemor used to fly over here every couple of years and spend a few weeks with us. I loved her so much! I was a young teenager when she passed on, but I sure do still miss her. She used to read me stories on her lap. She spoke excellent English and would read me Hans Christian Anderson books. 

My far was from Fredrikshaven. 

When I was 13, my family visited my bestemor in Denmark. We visited many, many relatives while there. I got to ride a Percheron in an English saddle down a cobblestone lane! Too cool! 

It is very nice to meet you!


----------

